# Hawaiian Haupia (desert)



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 cup of coconut milk
2 cups fresh milk
6 tblsp of sugar
1/8 tsp salt
6 tblsp cornstarch


Place all ingredients in saucepan and cook until thick. Stir frequently. Pour and cool in a buttered pan. When firm, cut into squares.


----------

